# Burton Boot help



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey guys I'm ooking for a decent pair of park/freeride boots for this season. I'm only looking at burton, since burton is sneaky and makes their bindings so only their boots will fit well. Ive been looking at the Hail and the Moto, any reviews or other ideas?
thanks in advance


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Actually, my old pair of Vans High Standards fit just as well as my Burton Rulers in my EST bindings. Have those that are bitching about other boots fitting ever tried to adjust their bindings?

Buy whatever boot fits you best, it may not be Burton.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nose Press said:


> burton is sneaky and makes their bindings so only their boots will fit well.


That's not really accurate. Any company that makes both bindings and boots will most likely design them to work together. Burton, Salomon, K2, Ride, etc... are no different, especially in higher end models. With any binding from any co., some boots fit better than others. Take your bindings into the store when you go try on boots, and see what works and what doesn't. How hard is that? You need to physically try on a bunch of boots to see what fits best, don't limit yourself to just 2 options.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

All the Burton caps this year fit great on like every model...

Try on everything till you find what you like, pull out your wallet, cash or credit, pay, heat mold if desired, ride.


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> That's not really accurate. Any company that makes both bindings and boots will most likely design them to work together. Burton, Salomon, K2, Ride, etc... are no different, especially in higher end models. With any binding from any co., some boots fit better than others. Take your bindings into the store when you go try on boots, and see what works and what doesn't. How hard is that? You need to physically try on a bunch of boots to see what fits best, don't limit yourself to just 2 options.


The reason I'm asking is because I live in San Antonio, and there is 1 ski shop, ONE! So its really tuff to try on stuff if the store dosn't have, and Ive asked them to order, and they say, "We dont have any interest in that product". So i need to buy online, thats why I'm asking for advice.


----------



## duke (Nov 5, 2010)

Might I suggest the new Ambush or AWOL from Burton this year. The Ambush is the lightest boot in the Burton line, and a little more expensive than the Hail, and just a little more supportive. The AWOL is just a little more expensive than the Moto, but in my opinion, a way better boot. It's just as soft in the flex as the Moto and a real comfy boot. Another question to ask yourself is do you like the Dual Zone speed lacing system featured on the Moto or the Ambush, or the traditional lacing system of the Hail or AWOL. I suggest purchasing them to the exact fit of your normal shoes. Rest assured, if they are a little tight, they will mold out to conform to your foot after a couple of days on the hill. In the shop we can actually heat mold them to your foot before you even get to the hill, but that might not be possible for you to do. Burton Boots are great boots, so, rest assured which ever ones you buy will be a good decision.


----------

